# The first of its kind!



## jtv15757 (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey guys,

I'm new here and thought you may be interested in a new call developed by Kettle Creek Game Calls right here in good ole PA.
Its called the Griz-N-Gray and is the first hand call designed to produce the gray fox pup distress call! It also makes great raccoon distress sounds.

Here's the video demo of it : 




KCC website: http://www.kettlecreekcalls.com/

I bought one and it is a great call! Can't wait for fox season to give it a try!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the tip JTV, welcome to PT. It's called home by some of the best guys there are.


----------



## jtv15757 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks ebbs! Great to be here!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Welcome to the site jtv, lots of good articles to read and tips to pick up.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome JTV, I believe you will enjoy your visits.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site, JTV.

Interesting call for sure. You mean we don't have to get lockjaw, blisters on our tongues, and feel like we're gonna pass out while calling?







I might have to check that out.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

What a novel idea. I'm gonna have to git me one of those.


----------



## jtv15757 (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks everyone, and Chris nope to lockjaw or blisters, but maybe a case of Carpal Tunnel!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Got mine a couple of weeks ago, and I highly recommend it! It's unlike any call I have had but sounds really nice.

I rate my experience with calls based on how annoying they are to my family (wife, and 2 little girls). This is by far the most annoying call I have ever tortured them with. The great thing is, i can actually annoy them AND talk at the same time. Really cannot say that about a mouth call.









Family hates it, sounds realistic, and is easy to use. A good call indeed.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Welcome jtv-----Your going like this place*


----------

